# WarP 11 power potential?



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might take a look at this:
http://evalbum.com/1097
http://ssi-racing.com/


----------



## EVette (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, so I guess a WarP 11 piggybacked to a TransWarP 11 ought to really motivate the EVette. Gonna take some serious current to feed 'em though.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Not to mention a serious controller. The only one I know of that could handle it is a Zilla 2K, which is not in production at this time.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might be interested in this guys build 
http://www.evconsultinginc.com/34ford.html


----------



## EVette (Nov 28, 2008)

Very nice. I can't wait to see how it turns out when finished. It should be a real beast. I don't want to get quite as extreme as he's going, but I'm basicly wanting the same thing - a street legal driveable car that is capable of rippin' up the track on weekends. Pretty much like most of the "ICE" powered cars I've built, but now I want to go electric. I noticed he's running a powerglide and I can't help but wander if he's using a torque converter or some type of direct drive setup like I was talking about in my first thread in the chit-chat section. I've been bouncing back and forth trying to decide between using a powerglide, or just going direct drive without a tranny. I still haven't decided which way to go, but seeing that '34 roadster build reassured me that it is at least a viable option for what I want to do. I really like those 13.2v battery modules too, but they are extremely expensive. I checked out the site where he got them. Holy crap! Those 13.2v modules cost $1,099 each plus $18 shipping.  He's using 108 of them, so he must have spent over $120,000 on batteries!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

There are a couple threads around here about using a powerglide, I don't think there is any reason to use a torque converter since you have more than enough torque. 
Those batteries are insanely expensive, but that may be the only way to get a pre-made pack of A123 cells. You could do it yourself for less but it would be a lot of work. Other lithium cells could be made to work pretty well for a lot less, Thundersky, etc.


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

Those motors spin to 8000 rpm? That's impressive. What determines the max rpm of a motor and can it be modded to get more revs?


----------



## EV4EODguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Someone snipe me quickly if I am wrong but I think RPM are determined by "turns" This is a term common in RC but strangley quiet in the EV community. . I know it is the single best way to quantify the basic charactoristics of a 510 RC motor. I.E. a 7 turn modified motor would be a high RPM/Low torque/Advanced timed motor. A 19 turn is the middle of the road motor and a 27 turn was the "stocker" that had mad torque and battery life but lower RPM and consequintly top end speed. I could be VERY wrong about this though. These 9" motors are WAY advanced and may have a little more going on inside.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

EV4EODguy said:


> Someone snipe me quickly if I am wrong but I think RPM are determined by "turns" This is a term common in RC but strangley quiet in the EV community. . I know it is the single best way to quantify the basic charactoristics of a 510 RC motor. I.E. a 7 turn modified motor would be a high RPM/Low torque/Advanced timed motor. A 19 turn is the middle of the road motor and a 27 turn was the "stocker" that had mad torque and battery life but lower RPM and consequintly top end speed. I could be VERY wrong about this though. These 9" motors are WAY advanced and may have a little more going on inside.


Yeah....well....these motors are a little different. All the armatures are single bar or wire turns. They have several turns on the field coil but they are normally they same turns across the board. What you say is true about the little permanent magnet motors used in RC like the RS 540, RS 750 all these made by Johnson and Mabuchi. I used to rewind these motors.

The thing that effects how these motors run are commutator segment count, Wire size for max current, and frame size. Commutator segment count or bar count effects the max voltage the motor can run at. It also plays a big part in the torque per amp, rpm per volt. The wire size determines the max current that the motor can take. Generally the motor size has to increase to allow for larger conductors and more commutator bars.....


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

This is a subject that I have started to question more and more. Especially from Warfield Electric (Warp). Every since I have visited the forklift salvage yard I have questioned more and more what these warp motors REALLY are. I have studied pictures of the ADC and warp motors on line photos. I am convinced these motors are mearly GE forklift motors that are "dressed up". I read the specs on Warp web sight and if you read them its deceiving as to what the say. For example, on their 9 inch motors they say 70 hp at 120 volts. Then go to their 11 inch motor and it said 45 hp at 70 volts, 135 ft-lbs at 452 amps. They are comparing apple and oranges. Then the really wierd on is at the 13 inch motor where they give less hp specs than the 11 inch motor!!! I mean these graphs the show are OK the give some info on performance. But I have not found them as useful as say the max current or the max voltage.....

Here is what I would like to see..whats the max voltage you can run these things at? What is the Max current you can run them at for 1 min with temp rise, 5 min with temp rise, 30 min with temp rise, one hour with temp rise. These are the most useful specs!! But notice the don't give this....Then they say 192 volts max for the 9 inch and 192 max for the 11 inch. I mean what gives here??? Would make more since that the 9 inch has a max voltage of 192 volts, and the 11 inch has a max voltage of around 250 volts!!! Maybe the 13 inch at 320 volts. The increasing current ratings for each. The way it is now makes no since whats so ever. Then look at the price, the 11 inch is doubled!! But what do you get besides a heavier motor?

I don't know I am getting suspect on these motors. I think you save a boat load of money at a forklift salvage yard!!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just because a motor is physically larger doesn't mean it should be run at higher voltages. I would think it should be able to handle higher amperage and produce more torque, which seems to be what happens in real world use of the Warp11. As I understand it I don't think they post higher performance numbers since their dyno doesn't go high enough to handle the larger motors.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Just because a motor is physically larger doesn't mean it should be run at higher voltages. I would think it should be able to handle higher amperage and produce more torque, which seems to be what happens in real world use of the Warp11. As I understand it I don't think they post higher performance numbers since their dyno doesn't go high enough to handle the larger motors.


Well take a look at the 11" armature and the 9 inch armature...I think you will notice something astonishing, THEY BOTH HAVE THE SAM SIZE WIRE!!!!!


----------



## EV4EODguy (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW! I have a lot to learn! I am really excited to see more on the forklift/Warp motors. has anyone used both? Am I correct to assume these motors are rebuildable? What condition can one expect to find in a forklift junkyard?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

EV4EODguy said:


> WOW! I have a lot to learn! I am really excited to see more on the forklift/Warp motors. has anyone used both? Am I correct to assume these motors are rebuildable? What condition can one expect to find in a forklift junkyard?


Everything imaginable I'm sure, from true junk to hidden gems. Read everything you can in http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html and look through Jim's site at hitorqueelectric.com


----------



## EV4EODguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I read the links you provided and I appreciate them. As with anything else the more I learn, the more questions I have.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

EV4EODguy said:


> I read the links you provided and I appreciate them. As with anything else the more I learn, the more questions I have.


ask away bud..


----------

